# LED Dice Technology



## hstan007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dear all,
Anyone have good knowledge to explain to me in detail how LED is fabricated? (Epi fabrication process, wafer fabrication process). Any good website to explain all these? Also, any good explaination on AllinGaP, InGaN, AlGaAs, GaAsP technology? 

Thanks. 
HS


----------



## hstan007 (Sep 22, 2007)

No reply from any of you guys?


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe a Wikipedia link would help get you started?

I think LEDs are manufactured like chips then cut form a wafer and the assembled. A white LED has the added step of a layer of phosphor to convert some of the blue light to yellow. I'm not sure about the details.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## hstan007 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the reply but I need a detailed explaination... if any of you guys have...


----------



## Szemhazai (Sep 29, 2007)

Chip-type LED and process of manufacturing the same :
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20020079837.html


----------



## Gryloc (Sep 29, 2007)

Check out this video by Lumileds. Although this is an older video, it is still helpful in ways. It never hurts to check it out. Go to the link below, and click on the small picture of a Luxeon LED on the left. It will play the video. It worked okay with Mozilla Firefox, too...

http://www.lumileds.com/technology/glossary/#

See, it is a little primitive, but I watched it a while back and I learned a few things new (chemical compositions and the construction of the die wafer). It is also kind of neat to see the little video clips of the soldering and assembling machines that Lumileds uses. 

As for the diferent chemical compositions (you mentioned "AllinGaP, InGaN, AlGaAs, GaAsP"), I believe that some were used to create the old type of green LEDs (that had the sort of yellow-green color), while the other is used for the newer green LEDs (which are more bluer in color). I do not know if the technology for the red and orange and amber LEDs changed any in history. Well, good luck with your search...

-Tony


----------



## hstan007 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks guys for the input...
Please let me know if there's any other good websites.. 

HS.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 11, 2007)

AlInGaP chemistry was never used for green LEDs, it has always been the choice for LEDs in the red, red-orange, and amber spectrum. The InGaN technology is used for green, cyan, uv, dental blue, royal blue, and blue colors. InGaN also serves as the substrate of a white LED.


----------



## hstan007 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for the great input again....

if any of you guys have any good websites explaining epitaxial and wafer fabrication processes, let me know... thanks!


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 12, 2007)

Other members have suggested the Lumileds video, that is the best that I can find, it does a fairly straight forward explination of epi growth.


----------



## hstan007 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks again pal, i'd view that...


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 13, 2007)

keep in mind though, if you are modding, avoid the K2 but try out the Luxeon I, III, V, and Rebel. Also consider using the SSC/ Cree XRE instead of lumileds.


----------



## hstan007 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is modding?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Oct 17, 2007)

Say you have a mini maglite with a stock light bulb. modding would be taking out that original bulb and in the place of it using something like an LED on regulation circuitry and using better optics than the stock Plastic reflector and plastic window (lens). This is just a really short quick explanation that lacks some steps. If you want a more detailed explanation or a how to, check out http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda_lights/miniprodc.htm. you can both read threw a step by step how to and also buy the kit to convert a mini maglite (stock incandescent) to a high output LED


----------

